

I, for one, welcome our javascript overlords - outside1234
http://timpark.io/2012/05/03/does-microsoft-have-app-development-right/?nocache=23

======
malandrew
For a companies like LinkedIn, Facebook and Twitter, where the value and
competitive advantage is in the network and API, I would really like to see
them open-source their clients entirely. I think there is a lot to be learned
by everyone by being able to read the entire source code of a very well done
javascript app in a native wrapper on Github. On top of that it gives people a
great example of a project leveraging your API and using it in advanced ways.

I really can't see what any of those companies would have to lose by opening
up their client code.

A general opening up of javascript based client code in cases like this where
it doesn't really pose a thread for the company would help further the web app
ecosystem and hammer the nails into the native coffin faster (I'm not saying
native will completely go away, but for most apps it's unnecessary.)

I know that for myself (and many early adopters), nothing helped us learn more
about Backbone.js than being able to read the entirety of the DocumentCloud
source unminified/unobfuscated.

If anyone at those companies is reading this, I'd love to hear your thoughts
on this, and if you agree it'd be great to raise awareness within the company
that this is a worthwhile thing to do.

